

What the Real Estate Pundit is doing next - realpundit
http://www.realpundit.com/home/2014/what-real-estate-pundit-did-next-getagent

======
rayhano
Would love any thoughts or comments on the notion of ranking real estate
agents. Or what other data would be cool to include.

------
sofistcated
Are you still in mourning or is it afternoon yet?

